# PerC Deviantart group?



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

I wonder if there's a PerC group on dA where we can share our arts and stuff. Cuz I'd join it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Bring it on.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I'd like that. I'd join.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

So did anyone make one or should one of us do it? I know some one on here made an myers briggs one a long while ago


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

@SoulScream has amazing stuff out there, but I can't find the link....


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Dauntless said:


> @_SoulScream_ has amazing stuff out there, but I can't find the link....


That's just too bad D:


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh, someone should make a group. I'd join, because I am quite interested to see what the perc members do


----------



## lunny (Apr 25, 2013)

I would like to join too. :blushed:


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

>>> #PersonalityCafe on deviantART <<<
YAY! i've made the group. i'm still working on setting it up, but for now, feel free to join


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Joined!


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

lunny said:


> I would like to join too. :blushed:





JoetheBull said:


> So did anyone make one or should one of us do it? I know some one on here made an myers briggs one a long while ago





Brian1 said:


> I'd like that. I'd join.


aaand, you can!



Infinnacage said:


> >>> #PersonalityCafe on deviantART <<<
> YAY! i've made the group. i'm still working on setting it up, but for now, feel free to join


now, I still need a logo and some fellow members & moderators.
I'll set up some sort of application form, probably. for now, spread the word~


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

nice sent the join request


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I also sent a join request.


----------



## streetsofazure (Nov 16, 2012)

Is it possible to just join? Or should I notify the group owner first??


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

streetsofazure said:


> Is it possible to just join? Or should I notify the group owner first??


you can just join! join requests are auto-approved!


----------

